

Twitter-format(7) - aprescott
http://aprescott.github.com/twitter-format/twitter-format.7

======
QuantumGood
Glossary of common abbreviations from
[http://blog.tweetsmarter.com/retweeting/retweet-glossary-
syn...](http://blog.tweetsmarter.com/retweeting/retweet-glossary-syntax-and-
punctuation/)

 _RT_ Short for “Retweet.” This is even sometimes spelled out instead of
abbreviated. via Similar to HT or MRT (below), via has lately simply become
more of a catchall, often seen simply as an alternative to using “RT.” But
ideally, it indicates a modified tweet.

 _HT_ “Hat tip” This is a way of thanking the person who brought something to
your attention. It’s sometimes used interchangeably with MRT (see #3 below).

 _MRT_ or MT Short for “Modified (re)tweet,” this usually indicates that
you’ve edited the retweet a little, otherwise only a very small amount of
editing can justify sticking with a regular “RT.”

 _IRT_ Short for “In reply to” or “In response to” (or very rarely “Ironic
Retweet”).

 _OH_ “Overheard.” Similar to HT if attributing to a specific Twitter
username. Otherwise, just another popular Twitter acronym

 _/by_ The preferred method for author attribution. Sometimes used with no
slash, e.g. “Great article by @user”

 _/cc_ This is just a way of including another username in a tweet so they
will be notified of it. It comes from the email cc standard to send a “copy”
of the email to another person. “CC” originally stood for “carbon copy,”
coming from the old business letter-writing standard. Also commonly used with
no slash, e.g. “I love this pic [link] cc @user1, @user2″

 _ta_ (British) or _Ty_ (American) is slang for “Thank you” that some use:
“[Tweet text and link, if any] ta @user”

 _QT_ Means “quoted tweet,” favored by Japanese Twitter users.

~~~
aprescott
Good reference, maybe I'll incorporate some of that. :)

------
natesm
Don't use "RT". Use proper retweeting.

~~~
corin_
RT is still useful when you want to add a comment. For example...

 _There are exceptions to this, but generally agree RT @natesm Don't use "RT".
Use proper retweeting._

~~~
ceejayoz
I typically see that done like this in my Twitter crowd...

> There are exceptions to this, but generally agree "@natesm Don't use 'RT'.
> Use proper retweeting."

~~~
corin_
I see both pretty evenly, I prefer the RT way personally, but both work for
sure.

------
RKearney
No reference to stock tags? i.e. $AAPL

~~~
aprescott
Should certainly be added now that Twitter supports it.

------
swanson
Another one that I see every once in a while is the ^SIGNED - when an account
has multiple users they sign it with '^' and their name or initials.

Example: <https://twitter.com/bing/status/1955295086>
<https://twitter.com/bing> (the bio mentions ^nb and ^nm)

------
dudus
Misses direct messages?

The ones that start with "d @username" or "dm @username"

------
pmr_
Where is the full Info manual?

------
molecule
another popular syntax is the MT: Modified Tweet

